# cleaning diesel fuel tank



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My 18 gallon fuel tank is a contaminated with sludge. I am planning to pump out the remaining contaminated fuel, clean the tank, and replace with clean fuel and a biocide.

Has anyone done this before that can provide advice, in particular, what to use to clean the tank. Someone suggested paint thinner.

WaltG
Miami


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

Since diesel cars often add a little petrol (gas) to their winter fuel to thin it for cold starting, I guess it would be a suitable cleaning fluid.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*tank cleanig?*

are you planning to remove the tank to clean it?? If so I would use a cheap solvent / lacquer thinner to rinse it out and follow up with the high pressure water (i.e. car wash) make sure it is really dry before re-installing and adding fuel

IMHO

dano


----------



## Pogo-2 (Jan 3, 2006)

*Diesel Polishing kit #9325*

I plan on cleaning out my 35 gal tank also. At first I was just going to install a cleanout port ($138) but due to the fact there are several baffels in the tank I wouldn;t be able to reach every where. My local WM dealer who I do trust told me about this kit ($19 on sale) it contains enough to do a 100 gal tank. but he did say the boat has to be in the water so you can get a rocking motion to distribute the cleaning agents all through the tank. I'll be puting the boat in the water some time before Memorial day and then I'll clean the tank, and report back to here how it went.


----------



## Gary M (May 9, 2006)

I just cleaned my diesel tank yesterday. I have had the boat less than 2 years so I was not sure what shape it was in. It is a small tank, about 14 usgal and I took it out which seemed the simplest. I also wanted a look at the bottom to see if there was amy corrosion, it is aluminium.

Pumped all of the diesel out and removed it. There was a lot of sludge and black scales on the bottom. We drained it through the fuel level indicator hole. 
We just rinsed some fresh diesel in it a couple of times and it looks pretty good. Mostly shiney and clean. I was going to use gas but the diesel worked. 

Only one small spot of corrosion on the bottom and it is not too bad. I am going to coat the bottom with some thing, just not shure what yet.

Gary


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

We pulled the tank, which is the only way to really do it, so you can invert it to drain it completely.

Clean out what you can (and dump it with the other oil waste) then use detergent and water, hot water if you can. Liquid Tide is very good at dissolving oily waste. LesToil, etc. also work fine. Just wash it out, and repeat. Fill the tank partway and shake it to help get the crud dissolved. Then eyeball it and see if that was enough, it often will be. 

We let it air dry overnight, that was enough but if you are in a hurry a hair dryer, etc. would do the job in a shorter time.

If you need to "scrub" where you can't reach, coarse salt (deicing rock salt or koshering salt) in a dry tank acts just like sand, and it can be washed out 100% with water after it has done the job.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

After it's clean, be sure to use a biocide when you refill. That "sludge" you are finding is actually an organic life form that lives in diesel tanks. Also water will stay at the bottom and corrode/rust anything not stainless. It's best to drain the bottom at least every six months. (Or remove it with a pump, drawing from the bottom)


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

I have been using two products on my diesel. One claims to emulsify water such that it passes filter and injectors without harming either, the other is supposed to kill the bio-bugs. The result is an increasing amount of "red-stuff" in the bottom of the filter bowls. As it passes through both inline filters, and the engine seems to run fine on it, I am hoping its harmless. Nevertheless, I think its time I pulled out and cleaned the tanks. Any one else seen this?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Startron*

I just went to the WM in Ft.Liquordale and found this product by Starbrite called Startron, the Fuel Tank Cleaner. It claims to "clean the fuel tank while rejuvenating old fuel which may be present in the tank". I bought the one gallon size for twenty something bucks. I also pumped out most of the old diesel which had the dark tea color indicating contamination. Will let you know the results with Startron.

WaltG
Sabre28
Impromptu


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Could you give me more info about this product at WM. I was just on their website but couldnn't find anything about a diesel polishing kit or product 9325. Thanks.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Go to Star brite - Catalog - Product Detail


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

You've got to love some of these additives.
http://www.starbrite.com/msdssheets/93108-msds-10-7-06.pdf
That one is over 95% naphtha with less than 1/2% of a "proprietary organic compound" which has to be the enzymes in question.
IOW a teaspoon of special stuff, in a pint of gasoline stock or paint thinner. I guess the folks who talk about throwing a shot of gasoline in their diesel aren't all wrong.<G>


----------



## L124C (Oct 4, 2007)

I e-mailed Startron (manufactured by Star Bright) and asked if it killed algae: Here is the response I received: 

"StarTron does not kill anything. It is not a poison like most biocides. We make a Biocide which is called BioDiesel, product # 91216 and is the most effective available at killing microbes. 
While these type products work great they are poisons and when the fuel is burned the poisons end up in the water. In due time all these products will and should be banned.
StarTron is a totally different situation. It is an enzyme and the enzymes will break down these organisms into submicron size particles which are burned through the engine safely. Regular use of StarTron will prevent micro growth.
Keep in mind the reason your clothes are washed and end up clean using cold water is one simply fact. Enzymes in the laundry detergent. There are millions of Enzymes and the enzymes we use are specific for our purposes. Yes they are miracles. Keep in mind you are alive as a result of enzymes in your body. Everything you eat is converted and broken down by the millions of enzymes in your body. If StarTron does not do what we say we will be happy to refund your money. !!!! 
StarTron sounds like hype and bull. I thought that of the product the first time I was exposed to it and read about it. After using and seeing my results and that of 1000's of customers coming back with stories of what the product did for them I became a true believer.
Let us know of your results, good or bad."


The previous owner of my boat was using Startron, so I had it and have continued using it. I have to say, my fuel looks pretty good. However, it sounds like snake oil to me! How does Startron "not kill anything", while it breaks the critters into particals small enough for the engine to burn, (not to mention, pass through the filters) I would like to ask a chemist if any of Startron's claims can possibly be true. Thoughts?


----------



## fcsob (Apr 28, 2007)

http://www.redlineoil.com/ I have used these products for 20 years.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

L124C:
Consider this is you will. Neither alcohol nor soap "kill" bacteria, but washing you hands with either product will kill the bacteria--by physically disrupting the cell membranes and "exploding" them.
If Startron contains an enzyme that can similarly "eat" the bacteria in your fuel, it could work very nicely. If the makers claimed anything about a "biocide" or "poison" or "killing" then they would be required to regulate the product through the EPA and state agencies as a pesticide--and that's even been a nightmare for companies using longstanding "disinfectants".

I'd give it a try, enzymes and phages and other micro-life really can "eat" other microlife and break them down into smaller pieces. Once they're eaten...they can't multiply. Enzymes are used in septic tanks (and holding tanks) for the same purpose, to "eat" paper and feces and break it down into bits of ooze that won't clog things.


----------

